# Primoz Brezec expected to sign one year deal



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Agent Marc Cornstein's two longest-standing active clients are Samuel Dalembert and Primoz Brezec. By sometime next week, both will be members of the 76ers.
> 
> Dalembert, of course, is the incumbent starting center. The 7-1 Brezec, a native of Slovenia, yesterday agreed in principle to become Dalembert's teammate.
> 
> ...


LINK

That's 12 guys on the roster now.

Unless this team has awesome chemistry, I'm really doubting they'll make the playoffs. They'll still be good enough to compete for a spot though.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

The Raps would gladly take your spot


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The fate of the Sixers next year entirely depends on Elton Brand and Jrue Holiday. If Brand is a 20/10 player and Holiday looks like a legit NBA point guard, the Sixers are a playoff team. If not, then the team will be in the late lottery.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jrue Holiday will pretty much have no impact on this season. He's going to be getting minutes similar to what Speights got last year. His impact will most likely be infinitesimal.

If the Sixers are to be a playoff team Thad Young needs to play the way he did at the end of last season before he sprained his ankle, and Lou Williams has to be competent at the point.

Overall it's still a team that can't shoot. That's something that makes it even more frustrating that Stefanski hasn't gone after guys who would come cheap and could shoot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I thought Brezec and Kapono were known for their shooting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brezec isn't going to play over Brand, Smith, Dalembert and Speights. He's just a seat warmer.


----------

